

Tesla Model S Center Console - silvio
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:149623

======
blah32497
Since there is all that extra room... The 80s called, can we please have
bench-seats back?

I had an old crown vic a few years ago and I missed those huge sofa-like
bench-seats all the time. Modern bucket seats in comparison are incredibly
constructing and claustrophobic. Not every car needs to feel like a racecar.
Sometimes I want a comfy roadtrip on my floating sofa.

~~~
bliti
How would current generation airbags come into play with bench seats? A lot of
manufactures include side airbags right into the seat bolsters.

~~~
BrandonMarc
I suspect the rising popularity of dual airbags helped the demise of the
middle front seat.

~~~
cstejerean
The middle front seat is alive and well in pickups.

------
bri3d
Here's Tesla's (obviously much more expensive and with less DIY cred) center
console concept:
[http://shop.teslamotors.com/collections/model-s/products/pre...](http://shop.teslamotors.com/collections/model-s/products/premium-
center-console) .

------
johndriscoll
"This is a self-printable Tesla Model S Center Console."

It can print out ITSELF???

~~~
grinich
Depends on whether the language assigns this==self. ;)

------
codex
Tesla removed the console and now users want it back. Was this a bad design
choice on Tesla's part?

~~~
greglindahl
Tesla has a fancy console on the way as an add-on item. Personally, I'm OK
without it -- the interior is super roomy, and lack of a console adds to that
feeling.

~~~
spullara
It is a great place to drop my bag / backpack.

------
spo81rty
I need one of these. Want to sell one?

~~~
cloudwalking
[http://www.shapeways.com/](http://www.shapeways.com/)

------
billrobertson42
I would recommend epoxy instead of superglue.

